# Dig it



## Aramis

Final movement of piano sonata, first exposition. Dig it.

Audio playback from Finale. Dig it.

I was too lazy to remove some not yet backed material (when the left hand is playing no more) so you can end your listening at 1:04. Dig it. Now.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fmajtkimen
 I said dig it.


----------



## Weston

I guess it's too soon for the file to show up.


----------



## Aramis

Weston said:


> I guess it's too soon for the file to show up.


=O

It works now.


----------



## samsibar

It certainly has emotion. But I don't like it.


----------



## teknoaxe

Here's my $0.02.

Unless there's a distinct melody that a listener can pick up on (either easily or after a few listens to), virtuosity should be left to the counter-melody or harmony. Like in Baroque music where much of the melody is fairly simple, but you've got a clavichord floating around it with pedal tones anchoring it to the bottom. Changing every note at the speed of light is disconcerting.

And I know you like sour chords, but that should also be brought back a few notches. Breaking the rules of music should be done purposefully and in discrete times of the music. You break all the rules all the time and, once again, you lose your audience quickly.

And...structure. It's not a crime to repeat sections of your music. Classical and romantic composers did it. So should you. You can add layers if you want to do something new to a subsequent repetition.


----------



## Aramis

teknoaxe said:


> Unless there's a distinct melody that a listener can pick up on (either easily or after a few listens to), virtuosity should be left to the counter-melody or harmony. Like in Baroque music where much of the melody is fairly simple, but you've got a clavichord floating around it with pedal tones anchoring it to the bottom. Changing every note at the speed of light is disconcerting.


I was more influenced by neo-classical madness of Prokofiev than baroque (actually I'm never influenced by baroque) - you may see that the melody goes like this: two bars totally classical, then two grotesque classical-pastiche bars, and once more.



> Breaking the rules of music should be done purposefully and in discrete times of the music. You break all the rules all the time and, once again, you lose your audience quickly.


It was never my intention, did I brak any rules in this piece? It's not very innovative, not even strictly atonal.



> And...structure. It's not a crime to repeat sections of your music.


I know, but didin't I mention that it's only exposition, not the whole thing?


----------



## MJTTOMB

Also technoaxe, in Aramis' defense, it's the final movement of a sonata. Of course it's going to be fireworks. A quick scan of the repertoire and you find such wonderful pieces as this by Chopin, similarly the last movement of a sonata.


----------



## TresPicos

The first 25 seconds are great! I would keep that and then continue down some other path.



teknoaxe said:


> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> Unless there's a distinct melody that a listener can pick up on (either easily or after a few listens to), virtuosity should be left to the counter-melody or harmony. Like in Baroque music where much of the melody is fairly simple, but you've got a clavichord floating around it with pedal tones anchoring it to the bottom. Changing every note at the speed of light is disconcerting.
> 
> And I know you like sour chords, but that should also be brought back a few notches. Breaking the rules of music should be done purposefully and in discrete times of the music. You break all the rules all the time and, once again, you lose your audience quickly.
> 
> And...structure. It's not a crime to repeat sections of your music. Classical and romantic composers did it. So should you. You can add layers if you want to do something new to a subsequent repetition.


I might also have requested more melody, more tonality and more structure... in 1910.


----------



## Aramis

> The first 25 seconds are great!


25th second is half of a motive, so I'm not sure what do you exactly mean; do you think it should end at this point?


----------



## TresPicos

Aramis said:


> 25th second is half of a motive, so I'm not sure what do you exactly mean; do you think it should end at this point?


No, it shouldn't end there.

You wanted us to dig, and I really dug. For 25 seconds.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Its all well trying to go for a Mad-Prokofiev-Neoclassical sound.. but this style of music is written with purpose. Maybe try and add some motion through the harmony, or take a look at prokofievs harmonies.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Holy crap...

Now t5hat


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Holy Molly,

Now that I hear this drivel unbelievably worthless music and extremely untalented soulless and pointless composer, I can feel relaxed that his criticisms and dislike of my music stem from pure jealously and hate, and nothing objective.

What in the planets was that?

You call this a composition or 'music'?

I'm amazed that you'll even post it, on any medium.

Yikes.


----------

